# New WOLF howler



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

This wolf howler is 22" long and is about 3" in diameter up front.







View attachment WOLFhowler.mp3


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Very nice looking howler Rich. I like the twist in the horn's color. Sounds good also, nice work.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work Rich !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice looks and sounds good too, what kind of horn is it Rich?


----------



## callmaker (Aug 13, 2011)

very nice! now thats a lone wolf howl. sounds great)


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

These wolf howlers are just awesome. Nice work Rich.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Also doubles as a club if the gun doesn't shoot straight....Nice call Rich !


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Also doubles as a club if the gun doesn't shoot straight....Nice call Rich !


---------------------------------------
This howler actually IS heavy enough to use as a club. Most of my wolf howlers are made from horns with thin walls, but THIS one is a heavy duty bugger.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> Nice looks and sounds good too, what kind of horn is it Rich?


-----------------------------------
Just a large cow horn Ed. I will be buying a couple more Watusi cow horns soon. I don't know where my supplier finds those watusi horns at a decent price, but I'm glad that he does. The above pictured howler is not watusi horn, but it sounds good anyway.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Here is a photo of a Watusi cow.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow that is an interesting looking creature.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Guess they grow them that big to fight off the lions, LOL


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Take a look at THESE beauties!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

How to I get one of those! Interesting video too. Thanks Rich


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> How to I get one of those! Interesting video too. Thanks Rich


------------------------------------
Do you mean one of those cows, one of it's horns or one of those howlers? Ed might saw a horn off for you if you hold the cow real still.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah Rick, you hold it real still and I will get a very long saw. LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Wait..... I am holding the cow...... Looks like it just got away. LMAO


----------



## mnwebb (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice! I checked out your site, but can you just buy the reed?


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

mnwebb said:


> Nice! I checked out your site, but can you just buy the reed?


------------------------------
The reeds are cut to fit each call as needed, and the material is usually .30 Mylar. I could mail you some Mylar in an envelope if you want to try it.


----------



## mnwebb (Oct 2, 2012)

Not sure I would know what I would be doing. The reason I asked for just the reed is because I have a set of Longhorns just sitting around.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

mnwebb said:


> Not sure I would know what I would be doing. The reason I asked for just the reed is because I have a set of Longhorns just sitting around.


--------------------------------
So you need the entire reed body, or "voice" if you will. Since each and every horn has a different amount of "blow back", each reed bridge must be tuned "after" it is inserted into the horn.


----------



## mnwebb (Oct 2, 2012)

Thats all I need. Sounds like its above my skill level though. Or is it some thing I could do by listening to your calls on your site. I am looking for a good wolf howler


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

You wont find a better howler than a Cronk Howler !!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

If you want a new hobby there are a few web forums out there dedicated to call making. If you just want a call that works... Than I would buy one of Rich's Howlers. If you are trying to save some dough... It is cheaper to buy the call.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

mnwebb said:


> Thats all I need. Sounds like its above my skill level though. Or is it some thing I could do by listening to your calls on your site. I am looking for a good wolf howler


---------------------------------
The hours, days, months and years of practice it takes to learn the art of tone board making and tuning of the reed is more pain staking than most folks care to go through.


----------



## mnwebb (Oct 2, 2012)

The wolf howler is more then my wife will allow me to spend. Wt is a cronk howler? I unerstand Rich and if its not right the hunt is worthless thats why we should leave it to the experts like you.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

mnwebb said:


> Wt is a cronk howler?


A Howler made by Rich Cronk. We just drop the Rich and call it a Cronk.


----------



## mnwebb (Oct 2, 2012)

Ok. I saw it on the site. I was drawn for the wolf season and need something to call in a wolf. Eould the cronk work?


----------



## mnwebb (Oct 2, 2012)

I ment the cronk killer call. Which calls Rich would work for Wolf hunting?


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

mnwebb said:


> I ment the cronk killer call. Which calls Rich would work for Wolf hunting?


-------------------------------
I would want to take a wolf howler along if I were to go on a wolf calling trip. Having said that, I must also tell you that a Cronk Killer call will call any predator that walks or fly's. If you can't afford a Wolf howler, well a man has to go with the best that he CAN afford. Since you are a member here, just send me a personal check for 30.00 and I will send you a killer call.


----------

